# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Best anchor for fixing for plasterboard

## TheOtherLeft

Hi all, 
I'd like the brains trusts opinions on the best anchor to use to secure stuff, eg heavy picture frames to plasterboard.  
In the past I've used Wallmates for shelving etc and been happy with them but there's a shedload of other options available. 
A mate at work swears by the spring toggle. Are they better then wallmates? Ramset also have Togglemate. Is this better still? 
Cheers,

----------


## Whitey180

Hits are probably better than your standard toggle bolts or wall mates, although the massive toggle bolts will hold a fair bit.   I think they call them wall anchors, however you need a hit gun these are what I always use and have never had a problem.  
I have seen ceiling fans hung with these. Not well, and not something id try but yeah.

----------


## justonething

From the information on the blister pack, wallmate holds 5 Kg each while toggle holds 10Kg. Of course, you can use more than 1 if it is heavier than that.

----------


## Random Username

What's the best?  A wood screw into the stud behind. 
After that, I like spring or gravity toggles. 
I find wallmates too much of a fiddle to drive - too much installation torque and the thread they create in the plasterboard strips, and you're left with a hole in the wall.

----------


## Handyjack

Best is a screw in the stud as Random Username said. 
My next preference will be for a hollow wall anchor. They are good because the screw can be removed and reinserted. Can be set with a special tool - about $40, but can also be done with a screwdriver. 
Spring or gravity toggles are great but if you remove the screw after inserting in the wall, the toggle will need replacing.
Wall mates are easy to install, but if over tightened or pulled out leave a big hole - in which case I would use a hollow wall anchor to replace. 
Different people have their own preference, and will also depend on what you are securing and your budget.

----------


## Marc

Heavy picture frames ... how heavy? 1k? 10k? 100k? how wide?
Each case will need a different application. All the fixing that are commercially available will be suitable for some application and not for others. Since most have been mentioned, I'll tell you how I hang heavy frames for mirrors that are real heavy. 
Search for the studs position and screw to them a timber board with one edge chamfered at 45 with the leading edge pointing up and out. The board fixed to the wall will need to be a bit shorter than the width of your frame. Now make another board of equal thickness and the same chamfer pointing down and out from the frame. If you are pedantic, make two little spacers of the same thickness to screw at the bottom of the frame to keep it parallel to the wall
Lift and hang.
The board timber choice thickness and number of screws and size of screws will vary according to the weight of the stuff to hang. Very heavy you will use coach screws and hardwood and 4x1. 
Lighter frames will require less timber and smaller screws.

----------


## METRIX

> Heavy picture frames ... how heavy? 1k? 10k? 100k? how wide?
> Each case will need a different application. All the fixing that are commercially available will be suitable for some application and not for others. Since most have been mentioned, I'll tell you how I hang heavy frames for mirrors that are real heavy. 
> Search for the studs position and screw to them a timber board with one edge chamfered at 45 with the leading edge pointing up and out. The board fixed to the wall will need to be a bit shorter than the width of your frame. Now make another board of equal thickness and the same chamfer pointing down and out from the frame. If you are pedantic, make two little spacers of the same thickness to screw at the bottom of the frame to keep it parallel to the wall
> Lift and hang.
> The board timber choice thickness and number of screws and size of screws will vary according to the weight of the stuff to hang. Very heavy you will use coach screws and hardwood and 4x1. 
> Lighter frames will require less timber and smaller screws.

  Or commonly know as Split Battens  :Biggrin: , have you seen the aluminium versions, very slim

----------


## Marc

Uhuu, I love those aluminium one! So much time saved. who sells that ?

----------


## METRIX

> Uhuu, I love those aluminium one! So much time saved. who sells that ?

  Smartfix Aluminium Split Batten 
2.3m posted, 4.6m pickup only

----------

